# WARNING!



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't join the Tesco dating agency.
My friend did and he ended up with a bag for life.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)




----------

